# Kauai in January - first time for us! (Jan. not, Kauai)



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2010)

For the first time, it looks like we are going to Kauai in Jan. next year!  

(In addition to 2 weeks in the summer.)  DH and I both get another vacation week next year and we have been debating for months about where to go.  It turns out that DH needs to go to Kauai twice a year!   

We usually go in the heat of the summer and love it.  I can't wait to see the whales, but I am a bit apprehensive about Jan. weather.  We were on the BI when they had a tropical storm with a name and had 3 solid days of pouring rain and we hated it...

We love to snorkel - should we buy shorties (wet suit tops) for Jan.?

I think we will be staying at Lawai Beach resort, which I believe it the TS furthest south, for hopefully, Max. sunshine.

South shore has smaller waves than north shore in winter - correct?

Any other Jan. suggestions?


----------



## LisaH (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Denise,

Lucky you! I have never been to Kauai in winter but may try soon as well. As much as I love Princeville, Southshore is definitely the place to be in winter from what I understand. Also, the beach should be calm on the south side in winter.

Not sure if you need a wet suit but I am a wimp when it comes to colder water...When I am in Maui in Feb, I did wear a wet suit (short sleeve). It seemed to help.


----------



## thheath (Jan 16, 2010)

I think you will be fine and the location you're looking at is an excellent choice.  

A body glove type suit would probably be enough but many don't use anything.


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm sure others will chime in as well...here's my take...
We've only traveled to Kauai in winter/spring  Oct, Nov, Dec-Jan and one time in May, so can't really compare to summer, just give you my take on winter warmth 

November is the rainiest time - even then it is usually for an hour at most in the afternoon. Other months have rain but check the charts and it isn't that different month-to-month. There can be days in the winter that stay overcast but temps still are comfortable. 

YOu are correct that LBR is on the sunny side and generally those beaches are still nice on the worst days. There have been times when my family is happily snorkeling in a little circle of sunshine at Poipu while you can see the rain inland all around. We'll keep an eye on the surf forecast to determine when a good day comes to visit the North shore. Expect any trip there to encounter rain either on the East side or North at some point, but once again you can time it to be a nice trip. We have found Haena (tunnels) can have some sun when the rest of the North shore is drizzling.



Evenings can be a little cool 65-70 and it's nice to have a light sweater (I usually have a short sleeve one) 

Water is still warm - some people do wear rashguards or something for a little warmth, but most are just in swimsuits. We had many days in low 80's this last trip. If you look at yearly temp guides, you'll find that the weather doesn't change that many degrees summer to winter. However, it might seem different if you are used to it being warmer there from summer visits. 

All in all, I wouldn't be overly concerned about the weather. Have an awesome time....I can't wait to go back and visit my TS for the first time as an owner next year-end!!


----------



## jacknsara (Jan 17, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> For the first time, it looks like we are going to Kauai in Jan. next year!
> 
> (In addition to 2 weeks in the summer.)  DH and I both get another vacation week next year and we have been debating for months about where to go.  It turns out that DH needs to go to Kauai twice a year!
> 
> ...


Aloha Denise,

We're fresh back (this moring) from Kauai.  We almost always go in January.
Regarding shorties: Years ago, I used nothing to keep me warm.  Snorkeling was limited by how long it took to get cold.  Then I bought a neoprene vest (not shorty) that I used for years.  A great improvement but only useful when not moving much since water flowed through it whenever I swam with any velocity.  This year I had a shorty.  I was much happier.  BTW - neoprene boots and fins that go over the boots are essential for some of the best snorkeling from shore spots.

Winter weather is always a gamble.  Some years we get many days of consecutive rain.  This year there were hardly any rainbows in Kauai because there was hardly any rain.   Hardly had any wind blasting through KBV g5 when in past years it frequently slammed the door closed so hard that it was important to be careful to not get any body part smashed. 

South shore surf is much smaller than north shore in winter.  Strangely enough, east shore surf was frequently the smallest this year.  BTW - I now have still and video of the reefs beyond where the water breaks at the southern limits of Nukolii and in front of KBV G bldg.  Getting there not recommended for any but advanced snorkelers.

Jack


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 18, 2010)

*Denise M*

Pam and I are at LBR right now (for 2 weeks) after spending a week at the Shearwater (Princeville/North Shore).

Please e-mail me if you have any questions.

Tony


----------



## LisaH (Jan 18, 2010)

Tony,

Lucky you! Hope you enjoyed Shearwater this time of the year.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2010)

jacknsara said:


> BTW - I now have still and video of the reefs beyond where the water breaks at the southern limits of Nukolii and in front of KBV G bldg.  Getting there not recommended for any but advanced snorkelers.
> 
> Jack



I'd love to see that!  So you snorkeled out there this year?  How was it?  How was the undertow?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2010)

teepeeca said:


> Pam and I are at LBR right now (for 2 weeks) after spending a week at the Shearwater (Princeville/North Shore).
> 
> Please e-mail me if you have any questions.
> 
> Tony



Nice...  I can't wait to try it out during the winter!


----------



## cgeidl (Jan 18, 2010)

*Lawaii good choice*

We stayed there twice and both in winter. Weather was good and Popui is the winter spot. Wait for a rather dry day and drive to Princeville, Don't go in the trffic rush hours. Horrible!! A good hald hour to go a few miles. Lawaii is close to easy snorkeling without much undertow and close to what used to be the best restaurant at the Beach Hoyse across the street, Have your drinks first as we found out two maitais for four people ran over $100 before tip.Actually we sat outside at a park and sipped our mai tais one night at sunset before going in, Call early and ask for a view or better yet visit and talk to the people there.
We lived in Hawaii foir about 18 months once and it can rain for the whole week.Or be sunny for the week. lots of luck on the weather.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2010)

We own two weeks on Kauai, and have stayed at LBR, we just haven't been in the winter.  We will probably save the north shore for our regular summer trip.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 18, 2010)

Denise I thought that you bought an LBR week?


----------



## Stefa (Jan 18, 2010)

We have always had good weather during our winter trips to Hawaii.   Our first visit included 5 days on Kauai and the weather couldn't have been better.  The days were beautiful and pleasant, warm enough that we knew we were in paradise but never so warm as to make us uncomfortable, and the nights were cool but never chilly.

I found the water a bit cold for swimming, but still enjoyed Poipu beach very much.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Denise I thought that you bought an LBR week?




The deal fell through - the seller changed his terms during the purchase process and we refused to shell out more money.  It was late in 2009 and the seller told us the 2009 MF had been paid and that we wouldn't have to pay it, and then he changed his mind and said it was a mistake, and he wanted us to pay it.  We had no use for the 2009 week so we backed out of the deal.  :annoyed:


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 21, 2010)

Jack, my wife and I will be spending the first 2 weeks of January in Princeville. We will rent a car to make trips to visit Denise, etc. but were wondering what the _daytime_ temps are like on the northshore.
 Kildahl


jacknsara said:


> Aloha Denise,
> 
> We're fresh back (this moring) from Kauai.  We almost always go in January.
> Regarding shorties: Years ago, I used nothing to keep me warm.  Snorkeling was limited by how long it took to get cold.  Then I bought a neoprene vest (not shorty) that I used for years.  A great improvement but only useful when not moving much since water flowed through it whenever I swam with any velocity.  This year I had a shorty.  I was much happier.  BTW - neoprene boots and fins that go over the boots are essential for some of the best snorkeling from shore spots.
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are the seasonal averages for Princeville (N Shore.)  It looks like the Avg. high is between 75º and 80º.



> We will rent a car to make trips to visit Denise, etc.


:rofl:


----------



## californiagirl (Jan 22, 2010)

We went to Kauai in winter a few years ago.  We are from So. Cal, so are thin-skinned!  We both ended up buying sweatshirts and I also bought some long pants.  (I wore them nearly every night.)  It wasn't as cold as our beaches at night, but definitely not as balmy as other times of the year.  

We were told that Poipu means "hole in the sky".  We certainly found this to be true.  We had very good weather.  The one day it rained we drove to the north shore...where it was sunny!!  It was fascinating to stand on the beach at Tunnels and watch the huge surf.  Such a contrast to the calm bay like conditions of summer/early fall.

I love to snorkel and took a shorty suit.  I was very glad I did.  I would not have lasted in the water very long without it.

Have a great time.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 25, 2010)

We've been to Kauai 8 times so far in the winter (9 coming up in a couple weeks).  Usually we go the end of Feb./beginning of March, but in 2006 we went at the end of Jan.  We always go for 2 weeks at a time and usually have at least 1 week of really great weather.  A couple trips we had rain or heavy wind for about a week.  But for the most part, the weather has been pretty good---mid 70s for highs.  I'm an avid snorkeller and usually wear a thin rash guard, but that's more for protection from burning.  A couple of times the water was warmer-maybe 76-78, most of the time it's around the 72-74 mark.   It usually feels a little cool to me when I first get in, but once I'm snorkeling, I don't notice the coolness for a couple hours.  Ordinarily the south side has smaller waves then the north shore at that time of the year, but we always check the forecast for the day and head north when the surf is low up north.  We, too, own at KBV and are excited about staying in the G building for the first time next month.  If you'ld like to check out my blog from our Jan. trip, here it is:
http://travelingwithsue.blogspot.com/2010/01/2006-our-5th-kauai-vacation-tim-and.html


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2010)

Sue - GREAT webpage and trip report!!!


----------

